# Over the rail dog box



## kennygentry83 (Jan 24, 2017)

Could anyone help me out on where to find a reasonably priced over the rail dog box for a 07 Toyota Tacoma 6ft bed? Or someone around Augusta GA that could possibly make me one?  Thanks


----------

